# Show your budding progress for 2012 outdoor grow



## icefreon (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok here are my 2 of 3 big budders as of 8/30/12. Show us what ya got!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## icefreon (Sep 5, 2012)

look and smell WONDERFUL!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 5, 2012)

*icefreon*
Nice Bud.  Nice Pic. 
Niiiiice.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 5, 2012)

*4u2sm0ke*
Every time I see those ropes hanging down in your grow-  I think your plants are about to do some crazy Cirque de Soleil type thing.  Maybe you should have a camera on them when you aren't there.  Who knows what they are doing when you aren't looking.   :giggle: :giggle:

Looking really nice- *green mojo* for your ladies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks *tastey*

I wonder if they talk behind me back:giggle:

:48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 5, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *tastey*
> 
> I wonder if they talk behind me back:giggle:
> 
> :48:



Once you get those clippers out, they gonna be screaming!

Here are a couple of my garden. 9/3/12


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 5, 2012)

iceman,  What bean did this wicked frosty bud site come from??? mine never get that sugar coated. I get top shelf seeds, or so I thought. Very jealous, nice job !


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 5, 2012)

:lama:


----------



## icefreon (Sep 6, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> iceman,  What bean did this wicked frosty bud site come from??? mine never get that sugar coated. I get top shelf seeds, or so I thought. Very jealous, nice job !



That my friend was a clone I purchased at my local collective here for $10 in CA. Its either AK-47 or Jack Herer, I'd have to go look at the tag  

I have 2 or three other plants that are frosting up like that too  Looks like this grow this year will be AMAZING! 

Im' using General Organics Bio organic series nutes, I feed them bio thrive grow, CaMg+, Bio root & Bio weed during veg. Then switch to Bio thrive bloom, CaMg+, Bio weed & Bio bud in flowering. Feeding twice a week, and water every morning.  And thats how they ended up so far


----------



## tastyness (Sep 6, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *tastey*
> 
> I wonder if they talk behind me back:giggle:
> 
> :48:


I bet they say how much they :heart: you
That is until the clippers come out....


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's another. A Beyond The Brain, from Mandala Seeds.


----------



## icefreon (Sep 7, 2012)

I still am a month away from harvest and this is what they are looking like now! I want to take a razor and go scrape leaves


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 8, 2012)

Sooo.. i can't post pics for some reason?


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 8, 2012)

icefreon said:
			
		

> I still am a month away from harvest and this is what they are looking like now! I want to take a razor and go scrape leaves [
> 
> 
> wow!!!!!!!  what are these???
> cool grow:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep:


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 8, 2012)

ice man, can't stop looking at these. pointy leaves.wild guess,white widow,but toooo BIG buds. gotta know, i want some fem seeds.where can i get??? thanks


----------



## icefreon (Sep 8, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> ice man, can't stop looking at these. pointy leaves.wild guess,white widow,but toooo BIG buds. gotta know, i want some fem seeds.where can i get??? thanks



They were baby clones when I got them. They were from a local pot shop, paid $10 each. The two (see pics above this post) are AK-47 in the 2 most recent pics. Amazing, form this to that!


----------



## icefreon (Sep 8, 2012)

notaburnout said:
			
		

> Sooo.. i can't post pics for some reason?



You can, just not from an outside link. Use the advanced post button and upload from there. Make sure they are with-in the size guidelines.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 9, 2012)

iceman,so sorry to ask again, but_ I JUST DON"T GET IT ??_
 the latest pics. delineate a large crop (maybe 20) 4-5 ft.tall frosty gals,it _APPEARS. are you saying these are all $10. clones???_


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 9, 2012)

It doesn't look like ( 2 ) in the most recent pic. thanks


----------



## gourmet (Sep 9, 2012)

Makes me wish I could grow outside.  Beautiful plants all.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 9, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me how to post pictures? Since i can't use photobucket i tried uploading them from here but it just keeps telling me "invalid post specified" -_____-


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2012)

notaburnout said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me how to post pictures? Since i can't use photobucket i tried uploading them from here but it just keeps telling me "invalid post specified" -_____-



Right under the box here in "advanced" you see the green words "*How to resize and post pictures*"  underlined.  That is the link below that I drug up here to show you.

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/how_to_upload_pictures.html
(change xx to tt)

I have not read it but it should work for you.

OR

You must go to *Advanced* as seen under the quick reply box.  There will be a "*manage attachments*" button under additional options, push it.  It will show you a box to choose pics from your computer.  *Make sure your pics are resized per the sizes indicated in that box.*  Upload and write some words in the posting box then hit "submit reply".

Hope it works out for you.  Would like to see your buds :hubba:


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 9, 2012)

A few experimental girls :hubba:


----------



## Capone (Sep 9, 2012)

mine..


----------



## icefreon (Sep 9, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> iceman,so sorry to ask again, but_ I JUST DON"T GET IT ??_
> the latest pics. delineate a large crop (maybe 20) 4-5 ft.tall frosty gals,it _APPEARS. are you saying these are all $10. clones???_



Yes sir. I have 10 clones I paid $10 each for growing in a SOG. They are all 4-5 footers. The frosty pics are from my AK-47 girls. here is my line up:

1 - U2 Kush
2 - Headband
2 - AK47
2- Jack Herer 
1 - G13
1 - Perma frost
1 - Romulan


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 10, 2012)

Great Job !! Glad Your Still Around )


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 10, 2012)

:hubba: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=794031&postcount=546


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 10, 2012)

icefreon said:
			
		

> Yes sir. I have 10 clones I paid $10 each for growing in a SOG. They are all 4-5 footers. The frosty pics are from my AK-47 girls. here is my line up:
> 
> 1 - U2 Kush
> 2 - Headband
> ...


 
sorry for my dummy. they're so consistent in size and progress,i thought they were twins.thanks for clearing up!! my buds look some sad compared. i took some decent pics, but hard to post.thanks again


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 11, 2012)

was feeling chipper during veg stage,now realize i have lots to learn.these pics are typical of last couple years.there ok, but...
   how long to milky white trics???


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay i think i figured it out lol.
Anyway, here's my plant. First grow, no ferts no foods, just dirt. I'm not sure of the strain though. Some kind of indica. I'm so tempted to harvest but will probably wait another week or two.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 11, 2012)

notaburnout said:
			
		

> Okay i think i figured it out lol.
> Anyway, here's my plant. First grow, no ferts no foods, just dirt. I'm not sure of the strain though. Some kind of indica. I'm so tempted to harvest but will probably wait another week or two.


 
Looks more sativa than indica to me.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 11, 2012)

It could be. The guy that i got her from said it was an idica so idk. Yeah the fan leaves look to be on the thinner side but on alot of them it's just the edges curled inward. We'll see i guess.


----------



## igotgreensmon (Sep 12, 2012)

bamboo


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 14, 2012)

A few bud pictures for your enjoyment.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wohoo! Finally some ziggy shots! :cool2:


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 14, 2012)

drft, lol Ya I know it's been awhile. It's just a pain in the butt getting the pics all re sized and uploaded. Thirty days and counting down.


----------



## icefreon (Sep 14, 2012)

A few updates on my progress


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice freon!


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 14, 2012)

Ice very nice do you know the strain of those.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 14, 2012)

One month ziggy! :woohoo:


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 14, 2012)

nice!!!:hubba:


----------



## hottip (Sep 14, 2012)

My buds are looking good but some of my lower leaves are turning yellow. There aren't any buds on those lower branches and the rest of the plants are healthy and green. I have been removing the yellow leaves as I see them, is there anything else going on, my PH is 6.3 or is this normal?


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 14, 2012)

drft, Wooohooo 30 and counting down.

hottip, A few yellowing leaves at this stage is normal imo. If it is major yellowing it could be something else.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 14, 2012)

took pics today....jack herer...super silver haze...lambs bread...pot of gold..


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 14, 2012)

budd looking nice and frosty.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 14, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> budd looking nice and frosty.


 
Thank you sir.....


----------



## tastyness (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet - they are coming along nicely


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is my Skunk47 and Early Skunk.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 15, 2012)

:icon_smile: 
If you would like to see more just come by my 4th outdoor grow.....:hubba: 
Don't mind if you pull up a seat.


----------

